# Identification of possible weeds



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

In the late fall of 2021 I aerated and over seeded with KBG and Rye. This spring the seed that was layed in the holes is starting to grow. It's lime green and grows alot faster than my 1 year old kbg and rye. I have fertilized with scotts new lawn starter and weed preventer. Some weeds have turned white but the new "grass" is not. Is this actually KBG and Rye? Thanks for the help!


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)




----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The same as there: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=475269#p475269?


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

Do the pictures of the grass I pulled look like kbg or rye?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Annual ryegrass? Where did you get the seed last fall?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

No ryegrass or KBG. I think it is the same as in the above mentioned topic: tall (false) oat grass (Arrhenatherum elatius). I don't know if it's exotic in your enviroment, but here there are thousands of it along the roadside:


----------



## jacobchavarria (9 mo ago)

A local seed company. Perennial rye and ***. It seems to only be growing where I aerated at.


----------

